# What to breed?



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,
I hv a 10g and might be getting a 13g soon. The 10g is heavily planted and I'm waiting for it to cycle. But when it is I plan to move my GBR pair to it. Would that be fine for breeding? Also with the 13g I plan to breed my Bolivian ram pair or kribs. Any thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You'll need tanks much larger than that if you intend on raising fry - no matter what species.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

I agree. I'm not a ram expert, but even livebeaers need more room than that. I would likely opt to put the rams in a larger tank to begin with. To raise fry a 20H, preferablly a 20L is necessary. If not you likely end up with a bunch of stunted fish at best.


----------

